# Hittin reds from the surf?



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

Has anybody been pickin up a red or two from the surf? If so is there any bait in particular that you have been using? I wont ask for spots cause that is a dead end on here but I was just curious as to what you all have been doin?


----------



## Barnacle Brain (Oct 2, 2007)

I have caught reds from the beach before, I haven't tried lately. I used fresh dead shrimp on the bottom. If they are they there they'll hit it.


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

I'vecaught my fair share this winter. I use fresh dead shrimp and finger mullet/cut mullet. I've had better luck when it is a little rougher. I think the current/waves stir up the bottom and bring the reds in closer. Try down past Portofino in one of the washouts or use one of the points to wade the baits out. Tight lines.

-Jason


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

i caught one about a month agofishing for pompanoat pickens gate with frozen shrimp.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Fuher.....let's get up and give them reds a run for their money!


----------



## alx340 (Oct 18, 2007)

caught a 26 1/2 red last month at the beach. dead shrimp.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

If available, a live or recently deceased finger mullet is a killer. Otherwise a big old shrimp will work. I used to salt my shrimp to make them tougher, but got lazy and quit. The nibblers are going to bother you anyhow.



If you can cast to the first bar, that's far enough. Longer is better sometimes.



The redfish come in usually in the late fall/winter to spawn. The redfish spawn outside the passes and the bad winds blow the spawn into the bays through the passes where they grow up. C2


----------



## etheraldreamer (Mar 6, 2008)

Been shark fishing twice in the last week and all i can seem to come up with is bull reds. using a BIG chunk of bonito fished on the bottom...just killing the bull reds off the beach...odd. need some damn sharks!


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

> *etheraldreamer (3/5/2008)*Been shark fishing twice in the last week and all i can seem to come up with is bull reds. using a BIG chunk of bonito fished on the bottom...just killing the bull reds off the beach...odd. need some damn sharks!


don't mean to pry, but would you be willing to give up the general area you're fishing?:toast


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Fishermandude (3/6/2008)*I hit about 50 reds the other day so... yes we are hitting reds


I believe you said it best yourself....."<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlSearchResultsPostView_ctlSearchResults__ctl3_ctlPanelBar_lblFullMessage>Wheres the PIctures .. No picture no proof = Your lying."


----------



## etheraldreamer (Mar 6, 2008)

the general location to my sweet (normally) shark hole is west of pcola.


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

caught bull reds in the surf using BIG sand fleas and fresh shrimp


----------

